# rower or exercise bike?



## hj11jason (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to choose between a rower or a exercise bike but before taking the decision I want to know from  which I would get more results in term of losing fat . which would be your choice?


----------



## legalracing (Jun 21, 2011)

hj11jason said:


> I have to choose between a rower or a exercise bike but before taking the decision I want to know from  which I would get more results in term of losing fat . which would be your choice?




I can do 40 mins an a bike at high resistance ...but a rower I swear that kills me in a few minutes. honestly, a rower may be too intense for you but  is  your choice. even I'm curious what other guys will say


----------



## morris (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd do for the rowing machine as it works both upper and lower body.
 I find that rowing machines are hard to beat in terms of time spent losing weight


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 23, 2011)

Best will be alternating them. This way you won't get bored and give a chance to some muscles to rest.


----------



## MPMC (Jun 24, 2011)

Neither, go with the eliptical.


----------



## hj11jason (Jun 24, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> Best will be alternating them. This way you won't get bored and give a chance to some muscles to rest.



I thought about that  but I want to buy and I have to choose one of them . anyway thanks


----------



## getbigger11 (Jun 27, 2011)

rower and spend good money if you buy a bike buy a real one the auto bike sucks in my opinion cause its really just legs unless you spin


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi hj11jason,
Both have their own importance but if I have to choose between rower and exercise bike I will select rower.
Great exercise to lose fat and effective in increasing your stamina.


----------

